# Slot Car Racing ,Allentown Pa



## Redman440 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hello All,

I am excited to say that 

Valley Rail Trains
Merchants Square Mall
1901 S 12th st
Allentown Pa 18103
610-440-0487
http://www.mosttrains.com

has added "Schoolhouse Road" to the store. For those of you who arent familiar with that. It is Henry Harnish,s 4 lane HO wizz track. This is a nice track and we have finnally got it set up in the store. We are hoping to start organizing some events in the future. "Anyone who wants to help please contact me" But in the mean time we will have open racing, Free this weekend 4/29-5/1. So stop by and check it out. Bring you own cars or use ours. Hope to see ya soon. :wave: We also have a great selection of Slots and parts for sale...


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Kevin, why can't I send a PM to you?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow thats a cool looking layout!!! Are you going to the Scranton show sunday Kevin?


----------



## Redman440 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hello Al, 
No I wont make it to scranton I am sorry to say. I am going to try and get my race car on the road weather permitting. But if your in the neighborhood Saturday stop by the store we have added lots of slots to the inventory. Plus Maybe we can run a few laps. :thumbsup: Its always good to see you Al. I also am not sure why my PM dont work but you can email me at [email protected]. I would like any input on classes and what type of events to host. 

Kevin


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

RedMan/Kevin, that wheelszk-ProRacing1 is Bill. LOL but it is always good to get acknowledgment anyway I can. LOL. I hope to try your track soon. al


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I am going to stop in Fri afternoon, be warned. :wave:


----------



## Redman440 (Sep 26, 2007)

Glad to hear Bill, I wont be able to be there till 5.30. I have to work but enjoy yourself. Hopefully I might catch you when I get off work. Go easy on my dad he hasnt had much track time lol.


----------

